# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته بيوتكنولوژی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته بيوتكنولوژی
دیباچه:

اساس‌  و پایه‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ جدید را می‌توان‌ انتقال‌ ژن‌های‌ یک‌ موجود به‌  موجود دیگر و فعال‌ ساختن‌ آنها در موجود جدید دانست‌؛ فن‌آوری‌ رو به‌  گسترشی‌ که‌ امروزه‌ به‌ سرعت‌ در صنایع‌ دارویی‌، غذایی‌، پزشکی‌،  شیمیایی‌ و کشاورزی‌ وارد شده‌ است‌. برای‌ مثال‌ ممکن‌ است‌ این‌ ژن‌ها  وارد یک‌ باکتری‌ شوند و پس‌ از فعال‌ شدن‌، ترکیبات‌ کم‌ مقدار ولی‌  باارزشی‌ چون‌ هورمون‌ رشد یا انسولین‌ ایجاد کنند یا ممکن‌ است‌ این‌  ژن‌ها به‌ گیاهان‌ منتقل‌ شده‌ و گونه‌هایی‌ را ایجاد کنند که‌ در مقابل‌  آفت‌کش‌ها مقاوم‌ هستند یا این‌ که‌ بازدهی‌ بالایی‌ دارند. به‌ این‌  ترتیب‌ استفاده‌ از انسولین‌ برای‌ بیماران‌ دیابتی‌ محدودیت‌ خاصی‌ نخواهد  داشت‌ همچنین‌ کشاورزان‌ می‌توانند در پرورش‌ گیاهانی‌ چون‌ سویا از سموم‌  و آفت‌کش‌های‌ کمتری‌ استفاده‌ کنند وبا استفاده‌ از نژادهای‌ جدید، با  همان‌ سرمایه‌گذاری‌ قبلی‌، محصولی‌ تا چند برابر به‌ دست‌ آورند.رشته‌  بیوتکنولوژی‌ یک‌ رشته‌ کاربردی‌ و میان‌ رشته‌ای‌ مهندسی‌  ـ علوم‌ پایه است‌ که‌ قلمرو آن‌ حداقل‌ 33 حوزه‌ تخصصی‌ علوم‌ را در  برمی‌گیرد. این‌ رشته‌ در کشور ما از سال‌ 1378 در دانشکده‌ علوم‌ دانشگاه‌ تهران‌ در مقطع‌ دکترای‌ پیوسته‌ ارائه‌ می‌شود.رشته‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ از سه‌ مرحله‌ کارشناسی‌، کارشناسی‌ارشد و دکتری‌ تشکیل‌ شده‌ است‌ که‌ دانشجویان‌ در مرحله‌ کارشناسی‌ پس‌ از گذراندن‌ موفقیت‌آمیز 132 واحد دروس‌ مشترک‌ معرفتی‌- نظری‌، علوم‌ پایه‌، پزشکی‌، مهندسی‌ و مبانی‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ به‌ اضافه‌ آموختن‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌  در حد 550 نمره‌ تافل‌ و آشنایی‌ کامل‌ با یک‌ زبان‌ برنامه‌نویسی‌  کامپیوتر در صورتی‌ که‌ معدل‌ آنها در هر نیمسال‌ تحصیلی‌ کمتر از 15  نباشد، می‌توانند وارد مرحله‌ دوم‌؛ یعنی‌ مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌ارشد شوند که‌ در این‌ مقطع‌ یکی‌ از 6 گرایش‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ میکروبی‌، بیوتکنولوژی‌ پزشکی‌،  بیوتکنولوژی‌ محیطی‌ و دریایی‌، بیوتکنولوژی‌ مولکولی‌، فرآورش‌ زیستی‌ و  بیوتکنولوژی‌ کشاورزی‌ (گیاهی‌) را انتخاب‌ کرده‌ و بعد از گذراندن‌ 48  واحد در یکی‌ از گرایش‌های‌ تخصصی‌، و انجام‌ معادل‌ 6 واحد پژوهش‌های‌  انفرادی‌ و ارائه‌ 2 واحد سمینار از مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌ارشد فارغ‌التحصیل‌ می‌شوند. در این‌ مرحله‌ در صورتی‌ که‌ میانگین‌ نمرات‌ دروس‌ مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌ارشد آنها حداقل‌ 16 باشد، می‌توانند در امتحان‌ جامع‌ شرکت‌ کنند و در صورت‌ موفقیت‌ در این‌ امتحان‌، وارد مرحله‌ دکترای‌ تخصصی‌ (Ph.D) شده‌ و رسماً برای‌ ثبت‌ پایان‌ نامه‌ دکتری‌ اقدام‌ کنند.به‌ عبارت‌ دیگر دانشجویان‌ این‌ رشته‌ نیز برای‌ ورود به‌ مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌ارشد و دکتری‌  باید شرایط‌ لازم‌ را داشته‌ باشند؛ یعنی‌ باید میانگین‌ معدل‌ بالایی‌  داشته‌ و در آزمون‌ جامع‌ موفق‌ شوند اما در یک‌ آزمون‌ رقابتی‌ شرکت‌  نمی‌کنند.در این‌ میان‌ دانشجویان‌ گرایش‌ "بیوتکنولوژی‌ میکروبی" در  زمینه‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ غذایی‌ و دارویی‌، تولید آنزیم‌ها، پروتئین‌ها، پلی‌  ساکاری‌ها، قارچ‌ها و مخمرها اطلاعات‌ لازم‌ را به‌ دست‌  می‌آورند."بیوتکنولوژی‌ پزشکی‌" نیز در زمینه‌ ژنتیک‌ پزشکی‌، تشخیص‌ بیماری‌های‌ عفونی‌، ارثی‌ و سرطانی‌، تعیین‌ نقشه‌ ژنی‌ و درمان‌های‌ مولکولی‌، کاربرد بیوتکنولوژی‌ در پزشکی‌  قانونی‌، تولید فرآورده‌های‌ نوترکیب‌ و واکسن‌ها و مواد تشخیصی‌ است و  "بیوتکنولوژی‌ محیطی‌ و دریایی‌" به‌ استخراج‌ معادن‌ از طریق‌ بیولوژیک‌،  تصفیه‌ فاضلاب‌ها و آلاینده‌های‌ خطرناک‌ و جامد، رفع‌ آلودگی‌ دریاها و  بازسازی‌ بیولوژیکی‌ محیط‌ می‌پردازد."بیوتکنولوژی‌ مولکولی‌" شامل‌ مهندسی‌ ژنتیک‌، مهندسی‌  پروتئین‌، تولید آنتی‌بادی‌های‌ منوکلونال‌، غشاء و سنسورهای‌ بیولوژیک‌ و  انجام‌ تحقیقات‌ بنیادی‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ می‌شود و "فرآورش‌ زیستی‌" (مهندسی‌  فرآیندهای‌ زیستی‌) به‌ طراحی‌ راکتورهای‌ بیوشیمیایی‌، تکنولوژی‌ فراورش‌  مواد غذایی‌، آنزیم‌ها و داروها می‌پردازد. و بالاخره‌ " بیوتکنولوژی‌  گیاهی‌" (کشاورزی‌) به‌ کشت‌ سلول‌ و بافت‌ گیاهی‌، تعیین‌ نقشه‌ ژنی‌  گیاهی‌، مهندسی‌  ژنتیک‌ گیاهی‌، تولید بذر و نهال‌ مقاوم‌ به‌ شرایط‌ نامناسب‌ محیط‌،  بیماری‌های‌ متداول‌ و حشرات‌ و آفات‌ عمده‌، تولید کودهای‌ زیستی‌ و  آنزیم‌ها و هورمون‌ها با منشاء گیاهی‌ می‌پردازد.


توانایی‌های‌ لازم‌ :


رشته‌  بیوتکنولوژی‌ از بین‌ داوطلبان‌ گروه‌ آزمایشی‌ ریاضی‌ و فنی‌ و علوم‌  تجربی‌ دانشجو می‌پذیرد چرا که‌ بعضی‌ از گرایش‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ به‌ علوم‌ پزشکی‌ و بعضی‌ دیگر از گرایش‌ها به‌ رشته‌های‌ مهندسی‌ مربوط‌ می‌شود.گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ دوره‌ دکترای‌ مستقیم‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌، دوره‌ آموزشی‌  خاصی‌ است‌ که‌ مناسب‌ با توانایی‌های‌ دانشجویانِ سرآمد به‌ صورت‌  پیوسته‌ و فشرده‌ تنظیم‌ شده‌ است‌ و با پذیرش‌ دانشجویانی‌ که‌ از نظر  بهره‌ هوشی‌، قدرت‌ درک‌ و استدلال‌، توان‌ نوآوری‌ و خلاقیت‌، خودآموزی‌ و  استفاده‌ مناسب‌ از وقت‌، علاقه‌ و انگیزه‌ شدید به‌ یادگیری‌ و  توانایی‌های‌ ذهنی‌ و روانی‌ سرآمد همگنان‌ خود هستند، آنان‌ را برای‌ اخذ  درجه‌ دکتری‌  در این‌ رشته‌ آماده‌ ‌می‌کند.از همین‌رو نیمی‌ از ظرفیت‌ پذیرش‌ این‌  رشته‌ به‌ داوطلبانی‌ اختصاص‌ دارد که‌ در مرحله‌ ماقبل‌ نهایی‌  المپیادهای‌ دانش‌آموزی‌ ریاضی‌،فیزیک‌، شیمی‌، کامپیوتر و زیست‌شناسی‌  پذیرفته‌ شده‌ باشند و نیمی‌ دیگر نیز مخصوص‌ داوطلبانی‌ است‌ که‌ از طریق‌  آزمون‌ سراسری‌ وارد شده‌ و نمره‌ کل‌ آزمون‌ سراسری‌ آنها از 000 , 10  کمتر نباشد.در ضمن‌ از پذیرفته‌شدگان‌ این‌ رشته‌، مصاحبه‌ علمی‌ به‌ عمل‌  می‌آید تا دانشجویانی‌ که‌ واقعاً علاقه‌مند بوده‌ و انگیزه‌ علمی‌ لازم‌  را دارند، وارد این‌ رشته‌ شوند.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


رشته‌  بیوتکنولوژی‌، یک‌ رشته‌ جدید است‌ و بی‌شک‌ مدتی‌ زمان‌ خواهد برد تا  فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ آن‌، جایگاه‌ واقعی‌ خویش‌ را پیدا کنند اما این‌ به‌  معنای‌ آن‌ نیست‌ که‌ موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ برای‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ مهیا  نیست چون‌ زمینه‌ کار بیوتکنولوژی‌ در داخل‌ کشور مساعد است‌ و برای‌  مثال‌ در حال‌ حاضر عده‌ای‌ از دانشجویان‌ دوره‌ دکترای‌  میکروبیولوژی‌ که‌ در زمینه‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ میکروبی‌ مطالعه‌ می‌کنند، بر  روی‌ آب‌های‌ شور کشور مثل‌ دریاچه‌ ارومیه‌ که‌ امکان‌ رشد موجودات‌ در  آن‌ پیچیده‌ و مشکل‌ است‌، تحقیق‌ می‌کنند تا با بهره‌گیری‌ از تکنیک‌های‌  بیوتکنولوژی‌، محیطی‌ مناسب‌ برای‌ رشد موجودات‌ دریایی‌ در داخل‌ آن‌  فراهم‌ آورند.از سوی‌ دیگر فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ می‌توانند به‌  عنوان‌ نیروی‌ انسانی‌ متخصص‌ برای‌ مدیریت‌ میانی‌ و هدایت‌ امور فنی‌ خطوط‌ تولید، مزارع‌ و آزمایشگاه‌ها مشغول‌ به‌ فعالیت‌ شوند.


درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل‌:


دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ بیوتکنولوژی :


روانشناسی‌  عمومی‌، فلسفه‌ عمومی‌، فلسفه‌ هنر و زیبایی‌شناسی‌، فلسفه‌ و روش‌ شناسی‌  علوم‌، تاریخ‌ علم‌، روش‌ تحقیق‌، مبانی‌ منطق‌ ، منطق‌ ریاضی‌، اصول‌ و  مبانی‌ مدیریت‌  صنعتی‌، آشنایی‌ با قرآن‌ کریم‌، مبانی‌ علم‌ حقوق‌ و روابط‌ بین‌الملل‌،  اصول‌ علم‌ اقتصاد، ریاضی‌ عمومی‌ ، آمار و احتمالات‌، محاسبات‌ علمی‌  عددی‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، شیمی‌آلی‌ ، شیمی‌ تجزیه‌، شیمی‌ فیزیک‌ ، مکانیک‌ ،  الکتریسته‌ و مغناطیس‌، موج‌ و حرارت‌، فیزیک‌ جدید، زیست‌شناسی‌ عمومی‌ ،  زیست‌شناسی‌ سلولی‌ ، زیست‌شناسی‌ مولکولی‌، ژنتیک‌ عمومی‌، ژنتیک‌  میکروارگانیسم‌ها، اصول‌ مهندسی‌  ژنتیک‌، میکروبیولوژی‌ عمومی‌ ، میکروبیولوژی‌ کاربردی‌، بیوشیمی‌  ساختمانی‌، متابولیسم‌، روش‌های‌ بیوشیمی‌ و دستگاه‌ها، ایمنی‌شناسی‌،  زیست‌شناسی‌ پرتوی‌، اصول‌ مهندسی‌ بیوشیمی‌، موازنه‌ جرم‌ و انرژی‌، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌ ، انتقال‌ حرارت‌، انتقال‌ جرم‌، مبانی‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ پزشکی‌، مبانی‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ مولکولی‌، مبانی‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ کشاورزی‌، مبانی‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ محیطی‌ ، مقررات‌ زیست‌ ایمنی‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ پزشکی‌:


ایمونوژنتیک‌، ایمنی‌شناسی‌ سلولی‌ - مولکولی‌، ژنتیک‌ پزشکی‌، متابولیت‌های‌ میکروبی‌، فاراماکوژنتیک‌، فرآورده‌های‌ نوترکیب‌، مهندسی‌ ژنتیک‌ پیشرفته‌، آنزیمولوژی‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ محیطی‌ و دریایی‌:


فروشوئی‌  میکروبی‌، تصفیه‌ بیولوژیکی‌ فاضلاب‌ها، تصفیه‌ بیولوژیکی‌ آلاینده‌های‌  خطرناک‌، آلودگی‌ دریا و بیوتکنولوژی‌ دریایی‌، پاکسازی‌ زیستی‌، مدلسازی‌ و  شبیه‌سازی‌ فرآیندها، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌، شیمی‌ فیزیک‌ ، میکروبیولوژی‌  محیطی‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ مولکولی‌:


بیوفیزیک‌ سلولی‌ مولکولی‌، مهندسی‌  ژنتیک‌ پیشرفته‌، آنزیمولوژی‌، ساختمان‌ و عمل‌ پروتئین‌ها، ساختمان‌ و  عمل‌ اسیدهای‌ نوکلئیک‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ مولکول‌ پیشرفته‌، بیولوژی‌ سلولی‌ -  مولکولی‌ تکوینی‌، شیمی‌ فیزیک‌ .


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ فرآورش‌ زیستی‌:


مهندسی‌  واکنش‌های‌ شیمیایی‌، فرآیندهای‌ جداسازی‌، طراحی‌ راکتورهای‌  بیوشیمیایی‌(بیوراکتورها)، مبانی‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ تخمیر، پدیده‌های‌ انتقالی‌  در سیستم‌های‌ بیوشیمی‌، کنترل‌ فرآیند، طرح‌ و اقتصاد مهندسی‌، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌، شیمی‌ فیزیک‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ کشاورزی‌:


سیتوژنتیک‌  (کلاسیک‌ و نوین‌)، اصول‌ اصلاح‌ نباتات‌، اصلاح‌ نباتات‌ پیشرفته‌، کشت‌  بافت‌ گیاهی‌ و کاربردهای‌ آن‌، تعیین‌ نقشه‌ ژنی‌ گیاهی‌ (کلاسیک‌  ونوین‌)، ژنتیک‌ مولکولی‌ گیاهی‌ ، روش‌های‌ نوین‌ انتقال‌ ژن‌ به‌  گیاهان‌، آفات‌ و بیماری‌های‌ گیاهی‌، مهندسی‌ ژنتیک‌ پیشرفته‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بیوتکنولوژی‌ میکروبی‌:


میکروبیولوژی‌  محیطی‌، فیزیولوژی‌ میکروارگانیسم‌ها، پدیده‌های‌ تخمیری‌، پروتئین‌ها و  پلی‌ ساکاریدهای‌ میکروبی‌، بیوتکنولوژی‌ غذایی‌، بیوتکنولوژی‌ آرکی‌  باکترها، آنتی‌ بیوتیک‌ها، بیوتکنولوژی‌ قارچ‌ها.*منبع : سایت دانشگاهی

----------


## amirsalarsh

دوستان در اين رشته توي ايران درآمد خوبي هست؟
واينكه براي ادامه تحصيل در خارج چطور؟

ويه سوال ديگه متخصصاني كه براي بيماري هاي مختلف واكسن ميسازن يا راه درماني پيدا ميكنن اين رشته رو ميخونن يا اينكه پزشكي ميخونن؟؟

----------


## amirsalarsh

Up

----------


## amirsalarsh

نبود؟؟

انگار اين رشته خيلي مظلوم واقع شده!!

----------


## winter son

عزيزان پاسخگو و راهنما ، و پسخگويان ارشد به داد برسن.سوال ما هم هست.چجورياست اين رشته.......

پذيرش با كنكوره مثل رشته هاي پزشكي يا بدون كنكور؟؟

كلا كارش و مسئوليت هاش چيا هستن ...... ؟!

----------


## Mr. ARAD

>> فعلا برای شروع همین را بدون اینه که این دوست   عزیز در معرفی کلی بیوتک فرمودن، در واقع معرفی رشته «دکتری پیوسته   بیوتکنولوژی دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران» هستش، و این با خود «بیوتک»، چه   اونه که در سایر دانشکده های کشور (مثل دانشگاه الزهرا ویا دانشگاه شاهد و  فردوسی و شیراز و ..)  و چه در بعضی دانشگاه های معتبر دنیا ارائه میشه، یه  سری تفاوت های قابل توجه داره !!
...................................
>>> ذره ذره میریم جلو، تا ببینم چه میپرسی و چه به کارت میاد تا زیاد حاشیه نریم !!
...............................
::  تعاریف متعددی از بیوتک مطالعه داشتم، چه اونایی که در دایره المعارف  ها و  فرهنگ های لغت تخصصی پزشکی، بیوتک، زیست سلولی و ژنتیک و .... خوندم،  و چه  اونایی که در پرس و جوهای و صحبت هایی که با اساتید و دانشجویان  بیوتک  دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران و دانشکده داروسازی و کشاورزی و پزشکی و  علوم  دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد (دهات خودمون!)   و به خصوص صحبت هایی که با استاد خودم خانم دکتر نسرین مشتاقی   (بیوتکنولوژی گیاهی) و خانم دکتر فاطمه مصفا (بیوتکنولوژی دارویی) و چندتا   از دانشجویان بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی واسم دست داد !! ==== >> دو تعریف   خوب از بیوتک را واست میگم: Biotechnology, the manipulation of biological organisms to make products that benefit human beings 
>> بیوتک، دست ورزی و بهینه سازی ارگانیسم های بیولوژیکی به منظور ساخت محصولاتی در جهت تضمین راحتی و رفاه بشر
++  ویا گفته شده : «بیوتکنولوژی، کاربرد اصول و قوانین علوم تجربی و  مهندسی،  برای پردازش و فرآوری مواد، به وسیله ی عوامل و عناصر زیستی، در  جهت ارائه ی  کالاهای جدید و خدمات نوین »
...........................
+++ تعریف های بسیار متنوع و متعدد از بیوتک را میشه یافت، که در واقع میشه گفت تمام اون ها درستن، که این برمیگرده به دو نکته :
-  اول نوع نگاه و ذهنیت و شناخت خاص اون شخص یا دانشکده مربوطه هستش (مثل   بعضی از دانشگاه های آمریکا، که لازمه ی ورود به این رشته تحصیل در دوره ی   مقدماتی بهداشت و پزشکی هستش !)
- دوم کاربردهای بسیار متنوع بیوتک هستش  که تقریبا میشه گفت در تمامی  مباحث علوم مهندسی و علوم پزشکی وارد میشه و  حتی در مواردی به مباحث علوم  انسانی هم مرتبط میشه
..............................
زیست + شیمی = بیوشیمی
زیست + ریاضی = مهندسی محیط زیست
شیمی + ریاضی = مهندسی شیمی
.....................بیوشیمی 
+
مهندسی محیط زیست
+
مهندسی شیمی
=
بیوتکنولوژی............................  ........


  نوشته اصلی توسط *homeyra*   من دکترای پیوسته بیو تکنولوژی رو میخوام ,یه  دلیلمم براش اینه که به هر حال سطح بالاتری داره و اگه مثلن موسسه رویان یا  جای دیگه بخواد استخدام کنه قاعدتا دکتراپیوسته ها تو اولویتن 
چند نکته ::
>> راهی که انتخاب کردی زیاد راحت نیست، یه سری عالی خواستن ها، جدی  بودن ها، دوست داشتن ها، زیاد دونستن ها و توجهات را میخواد، که امیدوارم  داشته باشی که واسش خرج کنی
>> دوباره میگم، که باز متوجه باشی، رشته بیوتک سایر دانشگاه ها با  این رشته یه سری تفاوت های قابل توجه داره ==== >> یه تفاوت دیگش  اینه که، اکثر ورودیای این رشته از کار و رشتشون راضین، ولی اونای که به  اسم بیوتک در گرایش های مختلف این رشته دنبال می کنن، چندان راضی نیستن و  یه جورایی از آینده ی شغلیشون زیاد مطمئن نیستن !! (مثل دانشجویان دکتری  بیوتک گیاهی دانشگاه فردوسی خودمون که هر روز باهاشون سروکار دارم، و از  خیلیاشون که میپرسم حالت چه طوره، میگه هــــــــی !!! دیگه راهیه که باید  رفت !! یعنی شناخت قشنگ و امیدوارانه از انتخاب و رشته و آیندش نداره که  بخواد واست ازش حرف بزنه!) 
>>> این هم متوجه باش، رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتک، را دقیق همین  میگم، و رشته بیوتک، که در سایر دانشگاهاس، میگم بیوتک ====== >>  رشته بیوتک اساسا ماله مقطع ارشد و دکتری هستش و هرچند در بعضی دانشگاه ها  در سطح لیسانس هم دروسش ارائه میشه، ولی اساسا اونی که ارائه میشه، یه رشته  ی کاملا مستقل بیوتک نیست، بلکه یه گرایش هستش که تا اون جایی که من خبر  دارم، از جمله گرایش های رشته ی زیست سلولی محسوب میشه که که دیگه نمیگن  داریم زیست سلولی گرایش بیوتک میخونم، و هم راحت میگن بیوتک
>> ولی اونی که در مقطع ارشد و دکتری هستش از رشته های مختلف وارد  این رشته میتونن بشن، که معمولا هم این طوری هستش اونی که یه جورایی رشته  اش نزدیک و مرتبط هستش وارد گرایش مرتبط و مورد علاقه ی خودش میشه که از  بین همونایی هستش که احتمالا خبر داری : پزشکی، و میکروبی و گیاهی و دارویی  و ...... 
>> و اما رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتک دانشگاه تهران، طبق همونی که در  چند پست اول، گفته شده، یه رشته ی مستقل و خاص محسوب میشه که در بین تمامی  رشته ها از ارزش و جایگاه بالایی برخوردار هستش و تقریبا میشه گفت اگه از  رشته های پزشکی و برق و مکانیک سطح بالاتر باشه، کمتر نیست !! =======  >> واسه همینه که برای ورود به این رشته یه سری سخت گیریا هستش که  دو نمونه اش اینه که، رتبه ات زیر 500 باشه که زیر 200 باشه مطمئن تره، و  دوم اینکه بعدش یه مصاحبه داره و با یه حساب کتاب مشخص اجازه ورود و تحصیل  شما در این رشته داده میشه که حداقلش اطمینان از شناخت و علاقه ی شما به  این رشته است !!! ======= >> تحصیل در رشته جوریه که حتما باید عاشق  یادگیری و پژوهش و آنالیز مسائل مختلف باشی و از طرفی هم به مطالعه مباحث  گوناگون، یعنی مطالعه ترکیبی از رشته های مختلف، و به شکل مستقل، علاقه  زیاد داشته باشی ==== >> یعنی اگه بری واحدهای درسی اونایی که بیوتک  میخونن را با واحدای اینایی که دکتری پیوسته بیوتک میخونن مقایسه کنی حالت  این طوری میشه   ====== >>>> چرا که، اونایی که بیوتک میخونن، بیشتر در دنیای  زیست و شیمی و ژنتیک سیر می کنن، ولی هم اینکه این حجم سنگین 8 درس فیزیک  واحدای دکتری پیوسته بیوتک را نگاه می کنی اول این سوال واست مطرح میشه که  مگه اینا قراره مهندس بشن که این همه فیزیک دارن ؟!؟ و حتی ممکنه در مورد  چرایی ارائه واحدایی مثل فلسفه و روانشناسی واست جای سوال باشه =====  >> که خلاصه اش میشه اینو گفت که هریک از اینا یه بهونه و یه فرصت  واسه دانشجو هستش که متوجه باشه که تا چه حد لازمه مطالعه ی متنوع و گسترده  هستش !!! ====== >> میشه در مورد هریک از واحدا و درسایی که این  رشته داره بحث کرد، و فعلا در همین حد که متوجه باشی که داری وارد رشته ای  میشه که تنوع مباحث مورد مطالعه در اون زیاده، کافیه تا بعد ببینم دیگه چه  هستش که میخوای بدونی .....

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

یه مثال شاید دید بهتری از رشته بیوتک به شماها بده (البته کمی ماورایی هست ولی چندان دور از ذهن نیست !)
...........................
>> فرض بگیرید یه شخصی دچار یه حادثه هولناک میشه و شدیدا دچار ضربه مغزی میشه ==== >> مسلما بعدش به بیمارستان برده میشه و مراحل درمان واسش دنبال میشه === >> ولی بعد از چکاب ها و بررسی ها متعدد توسط چندین پزشک متخصص، متوجه میشن که این شخص نیاز به یه عمل جراحی داره به نحوی که نه میشه مغز را شکاف داد و نه میشه خیلی بر روی روش های دارویی و سطح پیشرفتایی که پزشکی تا به امروز داشته حساب کرد ===== >> بعد از کلی بررسی متوجه میشن که اگه بشه یه جور سیستم هوشمند نانویی وارد بدن فرد کرد که بتونه در همون یه بخش آسیب دیده مغز، اون ترمیم که انتظارش را داریم را دقیق انجام بده، کار درمان به خوبی انجام شده ===== > ولی در این جا چند مساله وجود داره، از طرفی نیازمند ساخت یه ربات بسیار دقیق و هوشمند هستن، که یعنی تخصص یه مهندس رباتیک که در سطح عالی در زمینه مهندس کامپیوتر (نرم افزار و سخت افزار و هوش مصنوعی) تبحر داره، استفاده بشه، از طرفی هم به یه مهندس پزشکی نیاز هستش که این هم شناخت و تخصصی عالی در حد یه مهندس برق و کامپیوتر و مکانیک را داشته باشه که بتونه نقشی در طراحی این ربات داشته باشه، ولی با وجود همه این ها، بازهم نیاز به یه فرد هستش که تخصص پزشکی رو داشته باشه که هم در زمینه بیوشیمی پزشکی تبحر داشته باشه وهم در زمینه جراحی مغز +++ و بعد با وجود همه این، باز اون فرد مورد نظر باید در زمینه نانو تخصص لازمه را داشته باشه که بتونه یه ربات نانویی طراحی و بسازه :: حال به نظر شما کدوم یکی از اینا میتونه دوایی برای درد این بیمار ما داشته باشه :
++ مهندس کامپیوتر
++ مهندس برق
++ پزشک
++ مهندس مکانیک
++ مهندس رباتیک
++ بیوشیمیست
++ متخصص و متبحر در نانو
++ .....
....................
این جاست که متوجه میشیم به یه فردی با این تخصص نیاز هست :نانوبیوتکنولوژیست پزشکی
.................

Medical NanoBiotechnology

----------


## Predator X

^ با تشکر بابت اطلاعات خوبتون 

ولی چیزی که ناگفته پیداست اینه که یک *دکتر بیوتکنولوژیست* هیچوقت به اندازه ی یک مهندس مکانیک از *علم مکانیک* و به اندازه ی یک جراح مغز اعصاب از *علم پزشکی* اطلاعات نداره !

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> ^ با تشکر بابت اطلاعات خوبتون 
> 
> ولی چیزی که ناگفته پیداست اینه که یک *دکتر بیوتکنولوژیست* هیچوقت به اندازه ی یک مهندس مکانیک از *علم مکانیک* و به اندازه ی یک جراح مغز اعصاب از *علم پزشکی* اطلاعات نداره !



حرف شما متین !! و واقعا هم قرار نیست یه متخصص بیوتک پزشکی تخصص و مهارت یه مهندس مکانیک و یه پزشک را داشته باشه، بلکه اونقدر در کارش متخصص میشه که اگه نیازی به این تخصصا پیدا کرد بتونه به طور مستقل فکر کنه و تصمیم بگیر و حلال مساله مربوطه در حیطه تخصص خودش باشه

----------


## amirsalarsh

از لحاظ درامد چطور هست؟
كسي ميتونه واسه خودش كار كنه يا اينكه بايد تمام وقت توي آزمايشگاه باسه و حقوق بگيره

----------


## amirsalarsh

Up

----------


## amirsalarsh

Up

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> از لحاظ درامد چطور هست؟
> كسي ميتونه واسه خودش كار كنه يا اينكه بايد تمام وقت توي آزمايشگاه باسه و حقوق بگيره



همین امروز از سه تا دکتر زیرگروه همین رشته پرسیدم، ولی هنوز باید بیشتر پرس و جو کنم،  تا هفته دیگه بهت میگم چی به چیه گل پسر !!

----------


## kouchoulou

سلام.درباره ی نانوبیوتکنولوژی پزشکی تو لینک زیر چیزایی نوشته شده:
http://eprints.ajaums.ac.ir/1448/1/j....2_split_3.pdf

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

http://iran-biotech.blogfa.com/post-6.aspx

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/نانوبیوتکنولوژی-Nanobiotechnology/1392652947646778

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

این لینک آخریه رو کپی کنید توی نوار جستجو

----------


## amirsalarsh

بچه ها كسي از درامد فارغ التحصيل اين رشته اطلاعي داره؟

----------


## mk.meydani

> بچه ها كسي از درامد فارغ التحصيل اين رشته اطلاعي داره؟


تا جایی که من میدونم در مورد دکترای پیوسته ی بیوتکنولوژی که فقط در دانشگاه تهرانه :

درآمد این رشته کاملا بستگی داره به فرد ! بنابراین رشته ی پر ریسکی محسوب میشه !  یه سری چیزای جالب هست در این مورد که با پرس و جو به دست آوردم...چیزای تکراری که تو همه سایتا هست رو نمیگم دیگه :

1)  اغلب افراد تو این رشته اپلای میکنن ! یعنی به طور میانگین از 20 نفری که بخونن 15 نفری میرن خارج ( مخصوصا اروپا چون آمریکا این رشته رو به همین نام و شکل نداره و مشابهاش رو داره )  اون 5 نفر هم این طور نیس که نتونن برن ...معمولا نمیخوان خارج بشن . 

2) معمولا افراد این رشته از سال سوم یا ... میرن وارد کار میشن و یه در آمدی دارن برای خودشون . 

3)  آزمونی برای ارشد و دکترا در کار نیست ! شرط معدل مهمه ! و البته باید بگم که خیلی از امتحانا به صورت پژوهش و سمینار هست و سختی های خودشو داره ! 

4)  علاقه فوق العاده مهمه !!!! هر چی بگم کم گفتم !  مخصوصا زیست ! ( اگه میدونستم علاقه دارم یا نه تکلیف خودم مشخص بود تا الان )

5)  در مورد شغل آینده  سه حالت کلی و اصلی وجود داره : 

1)  هیئت علمی !! این رشته سال 78 اومده تازه و هیئت علمیش جای خالیش فوق العاده زیاده مخصوصا اینکه دانشجوهاش کم هستند و ممکنه این رشته تو دانشگاه های دیگه هم بخواد بیاد ! یه کار با وجهه ی اجتماعی بالا و حقوق متوسط رو به بالا . 

2)  پژوهشگر و عضو شرکت دانش بنیان یا ... . یه مساله میدن کار میکنی جواب میدی پول می گیری ! بستگی به استعدادت داره تو این کار که حقوقت چطور باشه ولی معمولا متوسط و متوسط رو به بالا هست .

3)  شرکت بزنی  :Yahoo (94):  !  نونت اندر روغن باد ! البته این سومی غیر از علم و دانش یه چیزای دیگه ای هم میخواد !!!  ولی خب در آمدش دیگه فی الحال میگن میلیاردی هست ! 

چیز دیگه ای میخواین بدونین بگین من نمیدونم دیگه چیا لازمه !  در ضمن بگم من اینا رو از چند دانشجو ی بیوتک در مقاطع مختلف و یه دکتراش پرسیدم . و تضمینی در مورد درستیش نمیدم  :Yahoo (94):  .

----------


## aftab

رشته ی دکتری پیوسته اش چند روز در هفته کلاسه؟؟
  کلاساش نسبت به سایر رشته ها بیشتره یا مثل بقیه اس؟؟
خودمون میتونیم انتخاب واحد کنیم یا خودشون میکنن؟؟
تابستونا هم هست یا اختیاریه؟؟

----------


## mk.meydani

> رشته ی دکتری پیوسته اش چند روز در هفته کلاسه؟؟
>   کلاساش نسبت به سایر رشته ها بیشتره یا مثل بقیه اس؟؟
> خودمون میتونیم انتخاب واحد کنیم یا خودشون میکنن؟؟
> تابستونا هم هست یا اختیاریه؟؟


در مورد روزای کلاس که نمیدونم ولی فک نکنم فرقی با رشته های معمول داشته باشه!  اغلب ( ویا کل ؟! نمیدونم ! نپرسیدم)  کلاسا با همون 20 نفری هست که با هم هستند !  یعنی کلا 20 نفر حدودا تو این رشته در کل ایران تحصیل می کنند ! 
تابستون رو هم نمیدونم ! 
در مورد کارشون من این جوری که شنیدم اگه یکی از تجربی بره تو این رشته واقعا رشته ی آسونی براش هست و یکی از خودشون میگفت دانشگاه و مطالعات لازم برای اون فقط شاید 15 ٪ از وقت آدم رو بگیره ! و اون 85 ٪ خالیه که این باعث میشه این رشته فقط به درد آدمای دنبال علم و خودجوش باشه که اون 85 ٪ رو هم خودشون میرن دنبال تحقیق و علم . در حالی که اغلب رشته های تاپ دیگه 85٪ وقت انسان رو می گیرن ! و اون 15 ٪ اگه تلف شد هم چیزی نیست ! برای رشته ی ریاضی هم یه کم ترم 1و 2 سخته چون باید زیست بخونن زیاد !  :Yahoo (94): .

----------


## aftab

> در مورد روزای کلاس که نمیدونم ولی فک نکنم فرقی با رشته های معمول داشته باشه!  اغلب ( ویا کل ؟! نمیدونم ! نپرسیدم)  کلاسا با همون 20 نفری هست که با هم هستند !  یعنی کلا 20 نفر حدودا تو این رشته در کل ایران تحصیل می کنند ! 
> تابستون رو هم نمیدونم ! 
> در مورد کارشون من این جوری که شنیدم اگه یکی از تجربی بره تو این رشته واقعا رشته ی آسونی براش هست و یکی از خودشون میگفت دانشگاه و مطالعات لازم برای اون فقط شاید 15 ٪ از وقت آدم رو بگیره ! و اون 85 ٪ خالیه که این باعث میشه این رشته فقط به درد آدمای دنبال علم و خودجوش باشه که اون 85 ٪ رو هم خودشون میرن دنبال تحقیق و علم . در حالی که اغلب رشته های تاپ دیگه 85٪ وقت انسان رو می گیرن ! و اون 15 ٪ اگه تلف شد هم چیزی نیست ! برای رشته ی ریاضی هم یه کم ترم 1و 2 سخته چون باید زیست بخونن زیاد ! .


عالی شد!!
شما توی پست قبلیتون منو ترسونده بودین از این رشته!!فک کردم از کار و زندگی میفتم!!(حالا انگار الان من صددرصد قبولم این رشته!! :Yahoo (1):   )

----------


## Behrus58

میگن 2 رقمی شی دیگه قبول نمیشی  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## aftab

> میگن 2 رقمی شی دیگه قبول نمیشی


اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن!!رتبه 33 قبول شده بود.
رتبه 100و خرده ای هم همینطور!!
اما خب بالای صد یکم ریسکه

----------


## Behrus58

> اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن!!رتبه 33 قبول شده بود.
> رتبه 100و خرده ای هم همینطور!!
> اما خب بالای صد یکم ریسکه


آره خب منم جو دادم :yahoo (4):
ولی انصافا قبول شدنش راحت نیست.اما اگه بتونی که عالیه ...
دلیله اینکه 100 و خرده ای هم میتونه میتونه قبول شه ، مصاحبشه ، که ظاهرا مهارت سنجی هم داره !

----------


## aftab

مصاحبش چه مدلیاست؟؟چیا میپرسن؟؟

----------


## Behrus58

> مصاحبش چه مدلیاست؟؟چیا میپرسن؟؟


راستش دقیق نمیدونم.
اولا باید انتخابه بیوتکت بالا تر از چیزی که قبول میشی باشه ! پس بذارش انتخابه 1.دوما شرط رتبه کشوری داره زیر 500.حالا اگه قبول شدی که ایشالله میشی ، میری مصاحبه ... مصاحبش 2 بخشه ... یکی انگیزه هاتو از ورود به این رشته بیپرسه ، دومیش علمیه !!! البته ظاهرا کنکور 92 بدون مصاحبه بود ...

----------


## 69ReYHanEH

این رشته تو مقطع کارشناسی چطوره ؟ همچنان بدرد بخور هست و بازار کار داره ؟

----------

